# iPad and Calibrated Mic



## Live Sound Audio (Apr 24, 2010)

Andrew Smith made one for the iPod... Supposed to port SMAART... I use the basic iPod version in live applications with great success for seeing relative issues... A big screen will be very cool and cost effective. Hope it works.


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

The ipad lacks the analog line in pins in the dock connector that the iphone and many ipod's have.


----------



## soundguy2856 (Mar 20, 2008)

Really, no line in on iPad? Are you sure?


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

Right, no analog line in using the dock connector. There is of course analog input via the headphone/headset 1/8th inch jack.


----------

